
Ask HN: Can you share your OPML file with me (anonymously)? - pchm
Hi HN! I&#x27;m working on an app that heavily relies on RSS&#x2F;Atom feeds and since there&#x27;s <i>so much</i>  variation in feed formats, a bigger sample of URLs would really help me cover more use cases.<p>I&#x27;d really appreciate your help with this. If you&#x27;re willing to share your OPML file with me, you can upload it here anonymously: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;request&#x2F;ZVFCqbJQH93dNvnXiEdR<p>(Dropbox will ask you for name &amp; email - feel free to put fake info there)<p>Thanks a lot!<p>BTW: Which apps do you use to read RSS feeds? Do you still use RSS at all?
======
baccredited
poke around here to get some more feeds:
[http://this.how/feedBase/](http://this.how/feedBase/)

